# [SOLVED]automatyczne montowanie cdrom :brak dostepu

## cinek810

Witam, 

Do tej pory nigdy, na rzadnej dystrybucji nie korzystałem z mechanizmów autmoatycznego montowania. Nie potrzebowalem hala, ponieważ wolałem samemu montowac i odmontowywać urządzenia. Obecnie ma to jednak być system na komputerze mojej mamy. Postepujac zgodnie z handbookiem o konfiguracji kde zainstalowalem odpowiednie narzedzia. 

Pendrive obecnie montuje sie bez problemu. Wkladam pokazuje sie okienko, klikam i jest.

W przypadku cd proba montowania konczy sie komunikatem w okienku : "Brak dostepu"

Demnoa hal, mam w grupie cdrom.

Normalnie wszystko montuje sie bez problemow..Last edited by cinek810 on Mon Aug 06, 2007 10:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Jesteś w grupie plugdev? Pokaż w jakich grupach jest Twój user.

----------

## cinek810

Moj urzytkownik to marcin, na razie tylko na nim testuje:

```

#cat /etc/group | grep marcin

wheel::10:root,marcin

cdrom:!:19:haldaemon,marcin

marcin:x:1000:

plugdev:!:1003:haldaemon,marcin

games:!:35:marcin,lenka,maciek

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Tak się tylko przyczepię, iz Twoją podstawowa grupą jest marcin, a ze względów bezpieczeństwa każdego usera podstawową grupą powinna być users ale mniejsza.

wsadz plytke, potem wpisz mount i sprawdz z jakimi prawami zamontowało ją.

----------

## cinek810

coz.. zamontowalem z mojego usera. sprawa wyglada tak:

```

#mount /mnt/cdrom

#ls -l /mnt/cdrom/

razem 1360766

drwxr-xr-x 2 marcin users       2048 mar 14 17:37 CVS

drwxr-xr-x 3 marcin users     188416 kwi 18 01:36 distfiles

drwxr-xr-x 3 marcin users       2048 lut 12 22:10 docs

-rw-r--r-- 1 root   root     8081408 kwi 20 07:48 gentoo.efimg

-rw-r--r-- 1 root   root       21776 kwi 20 07:38 Getting_Online.txt

-rwx------ 1 root   root  1385111552 kwi 20 07:45 image.squashfs

drwxr-xr-x 2 marcin users       4096 kwi 20 07:38 isolinux

-rw-r--r-- 1 root   root           0 kwi 20 07:38 livecd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root   root        6222 kwi 20 07:38 README.txt

drwxr-xr-x 3 marcin users       2048 kwi 20 05:42 snapshots

drwxr-xr-x 3 marcin users       4096 kwi 19 20:39 stages

```

nie wiem czy fstab ma jakies znaczenie dla hal, myslalem ze nie ma, ale mam tam parametry: noauto, ro, user

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie. Chodzi oto byś pozwolił zamontowac go halowi a potem wpisał mount i sprawdził, z jakimi przełącznikami jest montowany cdrom. samo mount bez zadnego parametu.

----------

## cinek810

no właśnie problem w tym, że hal nie montuje w ogole...

jak mowie mu, zeby zamontowal.  Klikam gdzies gdzie pokazuje plyte (jakos ikonki:  System->Nosniki danych), wyswietla pod plyta poprawny title, ale po wybraniu zamontuj wysypuje okienko z tym krotkim napisem (Brak dostepu).

----------

## SlashBeast

Ale to nie hal ma montować, on tylko przekazuję informacje, iż jest nośnik. Więc masz problem z KDE a nie z halem. Myślałem, że po zamontowaniu nie masz prawa dostępu do mount pointu ale już się wyjaśniło.

----------

## cinek810

Coż, nawet sprawdziłem flagi. Mam w USE ustawione hal..

----------

## Kurt Steiner

cinek810, dodaj "user" do opcji w fstabie.

----------

## cinek810

heh.. pomijajac fakt ze mam user i ze o tym tu napisano...

to fstab ma cos do mechanizmu montowania zwiazanego z kde?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Cholercia, rzeczywiście, nie zauważyłem - wybacz. Miałem kiedyś też taki problem i "user" w fstabie pomogło.  :Smile: 

----------

## gentooxic

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> heh.. pomijajac fakt ze mam user i ze o tym tu napisano...
> 
> to fstab ma cos do mechanizmu montowania zwiazanego z kde?

 

O matko.

A ty myślisz, że czym jest KDE?, systemem?, może kde w ogóle nie korzysta nawet z /proc i /dev bo to przecież systemowe jest...

----------

## Raku

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

>  *cinek810 wrote:*   heh.. pomijajac fakt ze mam user i ze o tym tu napisano...
> 
> to fstab ma cos do mechanizmu montowania zwiazanego z kde? 
> 
> O matko.
> ...

 

czymś, co potrafi montować urządzenia USB i płyty CD bez pomocy fstaba.

----------

## cinek810

Coz... problem rozwiazany chociaz nie rozumiem rozwiazania :)

Problem rozwiazala w /etc/fstab, otoz zakomentowalem linie dotycznaca monotowania cdromu. Obecnie w fstab nie ma zadnego wpisu dotyczacego mojego czytnika.

Czy hal dziala tak, ze gdy probuje sie zamontowac cos co jest w fstab uruchamia cos innego niz pmount? Nawet jesli mam ten wpis w fstab moge sobie jako user wydac:

```

#pmount -r /dev/cdrom

```

i wszystko jest ok montuje sie mam odpowiednia ikonke i katalog w /media, ale proba zrobienia tego "klikajac" konczy sie bledem opisnaym powyzej.

[Edit]

Problem jednak musialbyc inny, poniwez teraz ponownie odkomentowalem wpis w fstab. Wszystko sie montuje.  Wczesniej wykonalem:

```

emerge pmount

```

Jednak po samej instalacji problem nie zostal rozwiazny. Obecnie roznica miedzy istanienim i nie istnieniem wpisu w fstab objawi sie nastepujaco: 

1.Zawsze urzadzenie zostaje zamontowane

2.Jesli jest wpis w fstab to mountpoint jest zgodnie z wpisem, jesli nie ma to montowane jest w /media.

3.W obu przypadkach nie widac rozniciy w srodowisku graficznym.

----------

## blazko

Problemem może być to (tak było u mnie) że ja używam udev, ty zapewne też, a udev rozróżnia CD-ROM, CD-RW, DVD, DVD R, dla niego to są różne pliki urządzeń ale fizycznie to jest jedno . Natomiast w fstab wpisałeś sztywno /dev/cdrom , i jest problem - ty podłączacz /dev/dvd a wpisy masz od /dev/cdrom -.

Zobacz jak wyglądają wpisy w /dev:

ls -al /dev

u mnie jet tak:

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 2007-08-01 18:27 cdrom -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 2007-08-01 18:27 cdrw -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 2007-08-01 18:27 dvd -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 2007-08-01 18:27 dvdrw -> hdc

jak widać wszystko jest linkiem do /dev/hdc, w fstab musisz wpisać

/dev/hdc        /mnt/cdrom ......

i będzie grało.

----------

## cinek810

Masz racje. Pozniej wrocilem do fstaba, ale wpis /dev/cdrom wydal mi sie podejrzany i zmienilem go na hdc, bez glebszego zastanowienia. Jak napisales udev rozroznia je i tutaj moze powstawac jakis problem, chociaz...

Gdy wkladalem plyte DVD majac wpis w fstab z /dev/cdrom rowniez wystepowaly problemy.. a przeciez skoro nie ma zadnego wpisu do /dev/dvd to powinno byc tak samo jak z wpisem do /dev/cdrom zakomentowanym.

----------

## dziadu

Samo zainstalowanie pmount nie pomoże, musisz jeszcze w /etc/pmount.allow wpisać urządzenia które mają być montowane, np:

```
# /etc/pmount.allow

# pmount will allow users to additionally mount all devices that are

# listed here.

/dev/sda

/dev/hdd
```

i wywal wpisy z fstaba do tych urządzeń.

----------

